# Winged Bowl



## VisExp (Mar 19, 2009)

A friend gave me a piece of Oak burl.  This is what I made from it.  It was my first time making a winged bowl and the first time putting a bead on a bowl.  With all the cracks in the wood it didn't feel like there was much holding it together   The piece measures 10 1/2" x 6" x 1 1/2" and is finished with Danish Oil.


----------



## darrenjttu (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice bowl. I probably would have blown it out. Nice to see you made it.


----------



## rando81 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice job you have more than a bowl you have a work of art


----------



## louisbry (Mar 19, 2009)

A beautiful piece and very nice turning skills displayed!


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow.  Yet another compliment to your skills!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 19, 2009)

Bet that sounded like a propeller on the lathe. Heck it probably looked like a propeller. Nice work, Keith, totally gnarly!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys that do those things gotta have brass b......  and I mean solid brass.

That rates a definite wow!


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 19, 2009)

Gorgeous. Very impressive too.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 19, 2009)

Keith, I cannot imagine how you managed to keep that together!  Amazing piece.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 19, 2009)

Keith I guess for a guy who jumps out of airplanes, that spinning on the lathe wasn't scary. Just scares me thinking about it. You did a magnificent job..


----------



## FloridaDon (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep! A very beautiful piece of art that takes some considerable talent.

I know, because not more than a half hour ago, I blew up a winged bowl.

When they crack, they sure do fly.

You said this was your first - I am totally jealous as I know how hard it is to do a job like you just did.  Sharp tools sure help! HuH!?

Great work.

Florida Don


----------



## tim self (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice job.  It can be a bit scary.  Still have all your fingers?  I feel your pain but its worth it.  Beautiful!


----------



## Skye (Mar 19, 2009)

Real sweet!

Does it sit on it's own or is it too off balance?


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful Bowl Keith . Must be fun turning 40 percent air .


----------



## VisExp (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone 



rando81 said:


> Nice job you have more than a bowl you have a work of art



My wife looked at it and said it's full of holes.  I told her that it sure wasn't a soup bowl so it must be art :biggrin:



thewishman said:


> Bet that sounded like a propeller on the lathe. Heck it probably looked like a propeller. Nice work, Keith, totally gnarly!



Yup.  It reminded me of a scene from Apocalypse Now.



FloridaDon said:


> I know, because not more than a half hour ago, I blew up a winged bowl.



I feel your pain Don.  I still find bits of bowls every now and then when I clean my shop.



Skye said:


> Does it sit on it's own or is it too off balance?



Skye, I flattened the bottom a bit so it sits on its own.


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 20, 2009)

skillful work, from a man unconcerned for his safety!  Lovely work..a delight to look at.


----------



## marcruby (Mar 20, 2009)

Winged bowls always scare me.  It's so easy to forget and move your hand over to the wrong side of the rest.  Making one with that much 'air' would be a real challenge to control.

Marc


----------



## skiprat (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow !!!!

Not only do you have a built in CNC machine, but you also have nerves of steel!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Mar 20, 2009)

jackrichington said:


> from a man unconcerned for his safety!



LOL.  Not really Jack.  Over the years I've developed a pretty high sense of self preservation :biggrin:  

I always remind myself:

There are old skydivers and there are bold skydivers, but there are very few old, bold skydivers :wink:


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 20, 2009)

That's really cool, Keith. 

I think I would panic trying to turn something like that. I bow to your superior control. :worship:

Nancy


----------



## Dario (Mar 20, 2009)

Good job!  

Turning natural edge is always scary.   Add those cracks and inclusions and that makes it really scary.  Compound that with some funky areas and that is almost crazy.  

As mentioned...you must have steel b**** :biggrin:


----------



## jbpaul (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice knucklebuster!!


----------



## Darley (Mar 21, 2009)

nicely done Keith


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 21, 2009)

Keith, really great piece. What are you going to do with it? Did you use any CA at all or did you fly without a net, er, a parachute?

Very pretty.

Dale


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 22, 2009)

stunning & well done...I'da wet my pants...scary looking peice of wood


----------



## VisExp (Mar 22, 2009)

spiritwoodturner said:


> Did you use any CA at all



No CA Dale, just held together with a prayer :biggrin:


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 22, 2009)

I reckon it was answered!
Dale


----------

